# Cruiser passion



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

For a while now, I've been all nostalgic for my dad's 1970s Western Flyer bicycle. Mom and dad had matching his and hers, and I spent a lot of elementary and jr. high years riding dad's bike. It was red. It was too tall for me. It had balloon tires, one speed, and a coaster brake. I was also my first mountain bike. I took it over miles of oilfield and ranch roads and up and down the slopes of a gravel quarry about a mile from the house. I would also take it to the store, the library, and grandad's house.

I did my first endo when a neighbor kid threw a stick through the front spokes while I was sprinting down the street in front of my house. I managed to stumble home on autopilot and came to my senses in my bathroom with my mom washing blood and grit out of my chin and elbows.

Dad taught me some mechanical skills and how to diagnose problems, and make fixes (both legitimate and improvised) while fixing flats, adjusting bits, and otherwise keeping the bike in riding tune.

I've been wanting to find a "classic" style bike that captures that same, intangible feel of adventure and exploration from a younger year.

This one comes close, except it isn't red:










In my quest, I found this interesting article on Cruiser history

I wonder what other cruiser thoughts and experiences are out there in passion land.

.


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I love cruisers. I don't have one, but I'd like to. That pic reminds me of Pee Wee Herman, except his was red.
Here are a couple I've found that I like:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Here are a couple I got for cruisn'*

*Dyno - Von Franco*









*Nirve - Switchblade*









Gotta get a pic of the Lectric Trike I just picked up.


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

That Nirve is SICK!!! Look like it might be kinda awkward to ride though. Is it?


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

there's a great Cruiser culture here in PHX. I need to find out when the next bar crawl / cruiser night is going to be and I'll take the camera. The two rides I've been apart of had 80+ people on everything from ghetto bikes to fully custom jobs to vintage originals. 

I of course do not have a proper cruiser....yet.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

my 1950's Janey....bought for 20 dollars at and amish rumage sale.



I've been to a couple cruiser rides and had a ball.


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

Nevermind my above question. I went and rode a Felt Bandit at a local shop at lunch. Looks very similar to the Nerve Switchblade, and it rode like a dream! I loved it! 

Now if only they could find me one to order, I'd be all set! The one I rode belonged to a customer who hadn't picked it up yet.


----------



## kidcurry73 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is one I'm building...its not bling blingy but so far I have about $20 into it and a few hours of elbow grease. I still have to find some fenders:ihih:


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

Here's my Card Shark. I added the black ape hangers, black pedals, chrome grips, and Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.55. It's one of the most comfortable bikes I have ever ridden...


----------



## eastbxc (Jul 22, 2007)

yes cruisers are very cool bikes with just with the way the frame seems to flow and how it feels like your riding on air is also very cool


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

P-Funk said:


>


is this a real russian bike or a replica? I saw one that looked just like this in a tiny bike shope in Idaho Springs Co, only seen thru the window, as the shop was closed.


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

btadlock said:


> is this a real russian bike or a replica? I saw one that looked just like this in a tiny bike shope in Idaho Springs Co, only seen thru the window, as the shop was closed.


It's actually a replica, made by Felt, of all people.

http://www.feltracing.com/products/default.asp?catID=18,24


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I've been eyeing this one at the LBS... tempted to get a Kona Blast instead of the Cinder cone just so I can afford this one too.










Yes, that is a bottle opener welded to the frame...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Too bad they left off the word "crawler" there on the plate 'tween the top tubes.


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

P-Funk said:


> It's actually a replica, made by Felt, of all people.
> 
> :eekster: I completely missed the logo in the upper left corner.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Ellsworth has a nifty-looking cruiser that uses the new fangled no-gear system. It's kind of strange that they don't have any real pictures of it on their website, only computer-drawn pictures.

for nearly $4000, it better be good.


----------



## eastbxc (Jul 22, 2007)

GuruAtma said:


> Ellsworth has a nifty-looking cruiser that uses the new fangled no-gear system. It's kind of strange that they don't have any real pictures of it on their website, only computer-drawn pictures.
> 
> for nearly $4000, it better be good.


i think but i could be wrong it has a lot of speeds in its internal hub (like 10 or 13 i read something about it in popular mechanics)


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a Moon Eyes,... sorry no pictures right now. I love that thing!


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

I think every cyclist should have a single speed cruiser....there's nothin' like rolling down the road...not too fast, not too slow...enjoying the outdoors and the scenery. To me, it brings out the essence of the joy of bicycling. Of course, it helps when you slap some Phil Wood hubs on it! 

-Raj


----------

